# Don't Know How To Snowplow



## arcticcat5004x4 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so new to the atv and snow plow world. Just bought a 2005 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 50" Moose Plow on it. I will be plowing for people in a subdivision that have 2 car driveways. How would i go about plowing people's drive, the proper way? Like i said, i have no clue on how to plow snow. So try not to make fun of me for that reasoning. I want to know how to do it and the process of doing it i you guys can help me out. Thanks


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

arcticcat5004x4;916335 said:


> I am so new to the atv and snow plow world. Just bought a 2005 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 50" Moose Plow on it. I will be plowing for people in a subdivision that have 2 car driveways. How would i go about plowing people's drive, the proper way? Like i said, i have no clue on how to plow snow. So try not to make fun of me for that reasoning. I want to know how to do it and the process of doing it i you guys can help me out. Thanks


The best way to learn is to get some seat time... just go out there and have fun 

Take your time and don't be in a rush!


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

BruteForce750;916348 said:


> The best way to learn is to get some seat time... just go out there and have fun
> 
> Take your time and don't be in a rush!


That`s pretty much it.

Put the blade down and push the snow someplace, try not to hit sheit on the house or cars and make it look as good as you can.payup


----------



## arcticcat5004x4 (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay..Just didnt know if there was a special technique to doin it. especially up at the garage doors and things like that..but i will give it a whirl i guess


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out the vid's on here, trucks or atv and that should help....:salute:


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

arcticcat5004x4;916440 said:


> Okay..Just didnt know if there was a special technique to doin it. especially up at the garage doors and things like that..but i will give it a whirl i guess


Nothing special. You can back-drag from a garage door or wall in lighter snow, or just make some space with a shovel, which I prefer.

My only advice is to think ahead.......what`s going to happen with the next event and where are you going to put the snow.


----------



## arcticcat5004x4 (Dec 20, 2009)

okay i will def. keep that in mind. I really appreciate the help you are givin me and for not givin me crap for not knowing anything..just dont want to screw or damage anything on my quad or on the houses


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

if it is frozen you will have to hit it fast and hard or sometimes bust a layer so plow can get under
been a long time and my plow was winch operated so it had no down pressure.
hit it hard and keep going
i used to do an apartment complex with steep drives and it sucked since it is cold and icey.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

1st two things I learned when doing driveways....Don't hit the garage door (don't hit anything for that matter)....and when piling it up on the curb, make the pile on the side so the homeowner can see up the street when backing out...They appreciate that.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Plow in 4wd low range and just look around when your plowing so you don't hit any thing.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

id never hit it fast and hard. you break things or bend things that way. the first time you plow. do it slow. this way you find where the cement and or the tar is unevon, and you dont hit a high spot and bend something. or send you over the bars. i did this once. ill never do that again. also push it back as far as you can so you have room for the next time, and the next time, and so on. do it all in low.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you should plow during the storm not after, and there would be no need to hit it fast and hard, push snow farther than ya need for extra snow, if you get alot, if you dig a little lawn, stop back up and push the dirt back down immediaetely, take a shovel and spred snow over it and pack it down, clean it after it freezes, you'll have a nice base from then on, if it melts to grass throw more snow on it,


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I started out plowing with the storm we got. (22+in.) Transportation quickly became a issue. I spent most of my time trying to get to the properties while pulling a trailer. After getting stuck 2 times, I gave up. Some of the places I plow are right on the mountain base and the roads had not been touched. No way was I going to try and pull my trailer through untouched road. Ever try to back up a single axle trailer in the snow? It just doesn't want to go where your trying to put it. I wound up going back yesterday to open them up. There was a good 2ft of snow. The Grizzly knocked it out no problem. Well, until the stupid Fu%&@ metal keys Warn uses on the Power Pivot got lost for the 3rd time. I was lucky enough to find them both on 2 properties they fell out on but the last one I wasted 2hrs looking for them with no luck. I'm going to call Warn today and light them up about the piss poor design they came up with. Mean while, I have a plow I can use until I can figure out what to do. Lucky for me I bought a Airens 30" snow blower Saturday and it saved me from aborting, took longer but at least I got it finished.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Read this thread lots of great information posted,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90704

ALC, Due I need to drag up the post about you saying not to but the power pivot and trusting you?
sorry to read about your problems. was mention in another thread about the locking key's and that member had used a bungee cord to help hold them down in place.

good luck

Sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

No need to pull that up. I just wish I had made my own. It works good when the keys are in place. I'm on the phone with Warn now. I'm going to have them over night me 2 pairs of the keys. I'm going to make a plate that the keys are welded to then bolt it to the plow so they can't move. I was almost going to weld the damn thing in place but I'm going to make something that will work without welding it direct.


----------



## woofbutt (Oct 13, 2009)

ALC-GregH;918571 said:


> No need to pull that up. I just wish I had made my own. It works good when the keys are in place. I'm on the phone with Warn now. I'm going to have them over night me 2 pairs of the keys. I'm going to make a plate that the keys are welded to then bolt it to the plow so they can't move. I was almost going to weld the damn thing in place but I'm going to make something that will work without welding it direct.


Ive got the same prob with the keys on the pivot. For now im just using a bungee strap across them which works but im trying to figure something else out also. When u get your setup done i'd love to see a pic!


----------

